# configuring ethernet hub



## dirtymarshall (Mar 11, 2005)

hi ive got an "encore 16 port mini hub" model ESH-717, i cant seem to get an internet connection when i connect it .. i am running xp do i need to run another software with this to have it work..i have a cable connection 

thanx


----------



## selbynet (Mar 14, 2005)

*ISP interference*

if you are using more than one computer (I am assuming this since you have a hub), your ISP will detect this and disallow internet connections. The hub is only a multiport-repeater. You need a router to run NAT so that the ISP will keep your cable connection open. It tricks the cable company into thinking you only have one computer. All they see is the router, not more than one computer. I know it's stupid, but we all have to deal with it.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm pretty sure hubs don't route internet connections do they? It's always been my understanding that to route an internet connection you have to have a router, and you may attach a hub or switch after the router but you must first have a router...right?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There's nothing to configure on the hub, perhaps you should tell us more about what you're trying to do.


----------

